
ASK HN: List things you believe in your 40s you didn’t understand in 30s? - vinnyglennon
https://mobile.twitter.com/jrichlive/status/1226275355478020097
======
JohnFen
I'm past my 40s, but here are three things that I didn't understand in my 30s
that I learned in my 40s.

1) Being wrong is valuable and should be embraced, acknowledged, and mined for
everything its worth. You don't learn and improve by being right.

2) Making too much money will decrease your happiness and life satisfaction
just as surely as not making enough will.

3) Things don't matter. Relationships and experiences do.

